# Baby Class Steam Hose appears to be leaking.



## biglewuk (Nov 11, 2014)

I have water dripping out of my Baby Class from around the sides of the unit on which the filter is attached.

I removed the cover and as I was unsure of where the leak was coming, I put the water reservoir on and turned on the machine.

Almost immediate I could see beads of water forming on top of the hose coming from the steam cock to the steam assembly.

Is this a perishable part and can I get a replacement, or is it likely that the water is coming from elsewhere (steam cock maybe) and just beading on the hose?

I couldn't see any visible evidence of another source.

TIA,

Lewis.


----------



## biglewuk (Nov 11, 2014)

Actually, I just looked again and its actually the hose from the main unit to the Steam Cock that's beading water.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Is this a rubber \ plastic hose you are talking about or a copper pipe ?


----------



## RvB (Nov 9, 2010)

100% its the hose. It's a silicone tube that perishes with the heat and steam. Been through several myself!

http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es147467/Products/%22kit.93/3%22

http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es147467/Products/120008


----------



## biglewuk (Nov 11, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Is this a rubber \ plastic hose you are talking about or a copper pipe ?


The silicone hose.


----------



## biglewuk (Nov 11, 2014)

RvB said:


> 100% its the hose. It's a silicone tube that perishes with the heat and steam. Been through several myself!
> 
> http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es147467/Products/%22kit.93/3%22
> 
> http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es147467/Products/120008


Great thanks. Hopefully not too tricky to fit!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

is it from the wand tip ? if so the cam needs resetting


----------



## biglewuk (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks again for the responses.

I replaced the hose and all is good - not too tricky to do.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Great news,, glad it was a simple fix,, ,hurrah for the forum !


----------



## biglewuk (Nov 11, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Great news,, glad it was a simple fix,, ,hurrah for the forum !


Yes indeed!


----------

